# How to add a new resort



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2016)

I just made a booking for the Worldmark Hunt – Stablewood Springs Resort

Address
245 Stablewood Springs Drive
Hunt, TX 78024
Phone: 830-238-6200

They are listed and have pictures in the Worldmark  the club site, HOWEVER you do not have them listed, so I will not be able to post a review once I get there is 2 weeks time. 

How to you add a new resort for review, or do the TUG elves have to do that?

If you are going to have to do something, then you might want to add Wyndham to the existing Worldmark Pinetop resort, as they are now listed seperately in both systems.

[_Not a question about the bulletin board.  Moving to About the Rest of TUG.  _-- mg]


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2016)

just shoot an email to tug@tug2.net and we can get it added if its not there already!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2016)

Its not there I already looked.


----------



## spackler (Nov 12, 2016)

Can Club Wyndham Access points be added as a "resort"?  It'd be helpful to those looking to buy/sell these points.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2016)

On the Ad menu, choose points, and then Wyndham.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2016)

all "points" ads have their own categories within the marketplace (and marketplace search) in both the for sale and for rent categories!


----------



## spackler (Nov 27, 2016)

It'd still be nice if you could add Club Wyndham Access points as a separate "resort" so you could have them in your watch list, wish list, look at price history, etc.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is Club Wyndham Access different than regular Wyndham points? If so, what is the difference. I think what would happen is that there would be a lot of points that end up labeled wrong because people would pick the wrong option when they don't really know what they are selling.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2016)

yes, apparently there is enough of a distinction between the two to require different listings on the ads being sold.


----------

